

Angie's List Takes a Wallop on Wall Street - tokenadult
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/75912.html

======
r00fus
May or may not be causal - but Angie's List painted a huge target on
themselves for liberal/progressives when they refused to drop their ad spots
on Rush Limbaugh's show after his harsh remarks about Sandra Fluke.

I see Angie's List as having done what App.net is attempting to do - a curated
place that exists despite other venues/sites being free... just that recently
they've been scaling heavily and have likely run into issues there.

------
mmanfrin
Good riddance. Angie's List was one of -- if not the -- first companies to
resume advertising on Rush Limbaugh's show after the boycott.

